# When Do You Start ?



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

When do you guys start night fishing or early morning fishing for catfish ? I never start until end of May, just wondering if I could be out there sooner than that? Thanks again.....Rich


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fish gotta eat no mater what time of year it is. I’ve caught cats under ice in January.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

lots of them lol


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I have had my 275 gallon tote bait tanks up and running for a couple weeks now.. Goldfish/BlackSalties arrive next Friday.. The time is close


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Caught this little guy last Saturday (April 4th) at 10:30am on a 4 inch black senko fishing for smallies.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it about time to start fishing Sandusky Bay for cats? Haven’t tried the bay yet, this year it’s a happening thing...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I was fishing Pyma on the North end Monday night...drifting crawlers on Harnesses, I caught 2 channel cats and my partner caught 1... This happened on the north end of Mosquito as well before this cold hit... except we caught 8-9, with 4 good eaters going home with my buddy.

It seems that Cats get active when the suns been shining hard down on a big flat all day (3-4ft of water) Water temps aren't even over 50 yet! Tight lines.


----------

